# What I imagine the Juubi (Ten-Tails) Will look like. (Spoiler Warning)



## kazekunai (Oct 6, 2009)

A drawing of what I imagine the 10-Tails to look like.

Time Spent: 45mins
Drawing Method: Pencil & Paper!

Here it is:


----------



## CMors (Oct 6, 2009)

I like it! I imagine it a bit more different from Kyuubi, though... less foxy, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Hiruzen (Oct 6, 2009)

Its good. It looks a little bit like Kyuubi.


----------



## kazekunai (Oct 6, 2009)

CMors said:


> I like it! I imagine it a bit more different from Kyuubi, though... less foxy, if you know what I mean.


Thanks! The spoilers said it resembled the Kyuubi, so I tried not to make too much like the kyuubi. To me it looks like a sort of Wolf.


----------



## Mowgli Uchiha (Oct 6, 2009)

kazekunai said:


> Thanks! *The spoilers said *it resembled the Kyuubi, so I tried not to make too much like the kyuubi. To me it looks like a sort of Wolf.




what spoilers r u talking about?

i'm not being mean, I just wanna know where u heard about a 10 Tailed Beast.

also, good job. looks good. keep it up.


----------



## Addy (Oct 6, 2009)

kazekunai will get a rip. i like your style.


----------



## Harry Balzac (Oct 6, 2009)

Probably like the drawing, or a resemblance.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Oct 6, 2009)

Ooo, I'm diggin' the razor-tail effect.


----------



## kazekunai (Oct 6, 2009)

Mowgli Uchiha said:


> what spoilers r u talking about?
> 
> i'm not being mean, I just wanna know where u heard about a 10 Tailed Beast.
> 
> also, good job. looks good. keep it up.


In the 467 Spoilers in Telegrams.

Also, thanks for the rep!


----------



## kazekunai (Oct 6, 2009)

adel123456789 said:


> kazekunai will get a rip. i like your style.


Thanks a lot! 

Although I think you meant rep, lol


----------



## Mowgli Uchiha (Oct 6, 2009)

kazekunai said:


> In the 467 Spoilers in Telegrams.
> 
> Also, thanks for the rep!




oh damn my curiosity, now it wont be a surpeise.


----------



## Harry Balzac (Oct 6, 2009)

Mowgli Uchiha said:


> oh damn my curiosity, now it wont be a surpeise.



loool yea, u pretty much know now that there's a 10th tail locked up in the moon.


----------



## Laurens (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, very impressive work !
I also appriciate how you used the pastels ! 
Keep it up !


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, are telegram spoilers allowed in the Fanworks section? I'm new here. I didn't really notice at first, because... well, I read telegrams.

Maybe change the title of the thread if you can, to Chapter 467 Spoilers. Even though there's a warning, you're pretty much saying what you made a picture of.


----------



## kazekunai (Oct 6, 2009)

Agovernment said:


> Wow, very impressive work !
> I also appriciate how you used the pastels !
> Keep it up !


Thanks a lot!


----------



## OgreMagi (Oct 6, 2009)

wow, try not putting spoilers in the title of your post


----------

